# Hang drum



## Mason Entrican (Jun 7, 2011)

Since cubing is usually seen as an interesting uncommon hobby/sport/lifestyle, however you view it , I thought i'd share this uncommon instrument. I have yet to find out how to obtain one though


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

A guy brought one of these to my school several years ago, and played it for us. They are really amazing instruments for being purely acoustic. After the show, I watched videos on Youtube of them for hours.

Such cool instruments.

If I recall, they were several thousand dollars a piece.


----------



## Carson (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck... there is only one company making these things. The nearest you are likely to get is the "tank drum"


----------



## Owen (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure these are almost impossible to buy.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

Check it out: http://cgi.ebay.com/Pantheon-Steel-...cussions_MJ&hash=item3f0a886e38#ht_1772wt_932


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 9, 2011)

I saw a guy with such an instrument playing in Baths I believe.
It was epic


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, there's a guy in Bath who regularly plays the hang drum. He's part of Hedge Monkeys if I remember correctly.


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 9, 2011)

I just saw the photos on their site and I recognized him


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2011)

They are almost impossible to get, and when you do find them, they cost thousands. There is something called a HAPI(Hand activated percussion instrument) drum, which is probably the closest you'll get.






http://www.hapitones.com/


----------

